# Betta burying head in gravel?!?



## Inkwell (Aug 11, 2013)

My friend just commented on one of my pictures about her betta "he lays down and buries his face in the gravel then swims to the top then sinks down" I don't know anything about his housing. She said he has always done this. 

Is this normal? Or should I be concerned for her fish?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You wrote: "_She said he has always done this._"..... 

How long is "always?" (There's a difference between "He's been doing this for 2 years," versus "He's been doing this for 2 days.") 

Does he have any hiding places? If not, maybe he's trying to use the gravel as cover.

What type of food does she feed him? If it's something that sinks, he may be digging in the gravel.

And.... well, lots of other questions come to mind!

More information is needed to really determine if there's an issue, or whether this is normal behavior. (I have a fish who sleeps completely upside down, in the middle of the tank. It doesn't seem to bother him, so I stopped freaking out after awhile!)

Can you talk to her, and if she thinks there is an issue, ask her fill out this form?


----------



## Inkwell (Aug 11, 2013)

She's had him for a little under a year. Haha she's not an avid betta keeper like I strive to be. Ill ask her some more questions.  I just don't want her to think I'm interrogating her, ya know?


----------



## Deblbrad (Oct 28, 2013)

*Betta buries head*

I am very new to bettas and purchased a betta for my office. Had him for awhile and decided he was doing very well so I purchased a tank with air/filter/light and such. When the filter/air is bubbling he goes to the bottom and buries himself in the marble. If I turn off the filter/air bubbles he swims/floats around the tank.


----------

